# GM backs off as Holden commits to Monaro



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*GM backs off as Holden commits to Monaro*
By BRUCE NEWTON
June 1, 2005








That was the defiant message from Holden managing director Denny Mooney last week as he sought to play down the impact of cash-strapped GM's halt of the "Zeta" program.

"We need a future Monaro," Mr Mooney said. "It's such an image car for us and our brand that we are going to do one. It is as definite as anything can be. I don't control everything that goes on in our organisation . . . but I have to tell you that from a Holden product plan standpoint there will be a future Monaro."

Nevertheless, Mr Mooney admitted a business plan for another generation of the high-profile coupe had yet to be signed off.

Monaro looked to be an immediate beneficiary of the co-operation driven by GM car tsar Bob Lutz, which called for a series of North American models to be developed over the next few years underpinned by the Holden-developed Zeta architecture (core structure).

Zeta will debut on the VE Commodore sedan early next year and gradually be introduced as other models are updated.

The Monaro would have been built in North America, primarily as a Pontiac GTO, with some sent south to sell as Monaros. Currently Holden builds the Monaro in its Adelaide plant and exports a 6.0-litre version to the US as the GTO.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Geez, Louise. The Aussies are doing fine on their own. Then North America steps in and gums everything up. Imagine, dropping the next generation Monaro and tons of product for North America -- so GM can speed up the delivery of SPORT UTILITY VEHICLES?!?!?!?

Right out of school, I got a job offer to go and work as a sales management trainee for Oldsmobile. Interviewed all the way up to the Regional Manager. Got the offer -- then went to an Olds dealership. An ocean of junk with puffy vynil roofs and wire hubcaps. Much to my family's consternation, I turned the offer down simply because I didn't believe in the product.

My point? I like to get up in the morning, bust my butt all day -- and do the best job I can. That doesn't count at GM. It's butt kissing, taking sides, and basically everything possible EXCEPT building great cars.

Cheers to the head of Holden. Let's hope GMNA doesn't poison them.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Geez, Louise. The Aussies are doing fine on their own. Then North America steps in and gums everything up. Imagine, dropping the next generation Monaro and tons of product for North America -- so GM can speed up the delivery of SPORT UTILITY VEHICLES?!?!?!?
> 
> Right out of school, I got a job offer to go and work as a sales management trainee for Oldsmobile. Interviewed all the way up to the Regional Manager. Got the offer -- then went to an Olds dealership. An ocean of junk with puffy vynil roofs and wire hubcaps. Much to my family's consternation, I turned the offer down simply because I didn't believe in the product.
> 
> ...


Agreed. That's why in the nineties the only auto company I would consider working for was Chrysler - The product showed some semblance of a vision and a desire to build something unique while giving engineers the autonomy and authority to make a difference (although w/out sufficient funds).


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

Go Holden!!
Maybe they can drag GM as a whole into some sense.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*hate to admit it....*

I am starting to side with Groucho in my opinion of thinking of my GTO as a Holden and cutting ties to Pontiac


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

mumrah said:


> I am starting to side with Groucho in my opinion of thinking of my GTO as a Holden and cutting ties to Pontiac


OMFG!










:cheers 

In all seriousness-- North American GM needs to _stay the feck away_ from Holden-- they can do nothing but harm.

I've said it before-- The GTO is a kick-ass car precisely _because_ of the distance between Holden and the bozos at GMNA!


----------



## Kruul (Jan 14, 2005)

Groucho said:


> OMFG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :agree


----------



## spylab (May 14, 2005)

I always mention to people that my GTO is in essence a Holden. Often I'll even show them the build decal on the doorjamb. I am working with some people on getting the Monaro VZ front pieces shipped over, and at that point I'll hardly be happier. Holden has been doing it right for quite a while - I sort of wish that after GM bought them out, they just started importing them as Holdens, without getting into the business of messing with their company practices. Those Utes and Commodores are pretty hot little numbers on their own, you know.


----------

